# This is Pallina



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P.................Puppy you are no more:no2:

A.................At this day you are 4:drinkup:

L.................Love is what you give:heart:

L.................Love is what you were born for:tender:

I.................I think I will keep you

N................Needless to say, I'll be here to kiss you:smootch:

A................And today I'm even allowed to hug you as much as I want to:yahoo:









Did you guess which one is Pallina? or do you need :smhelp:


.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So very pretty. Love the pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRETTY LITTLE PALLINA:wub:


oh Sammy she's so pretty:wub:, I love her pretty little dresses.
She's so little how much does she weigh?
I really enjoyed every picture 
Pallina auntie Paula loves you :wub:


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

:celebrate - firewor Happy Birthday baby girl!! :celebrate - firewor

You are too cute!!:wub: I love your outfits!! :wub: Have an awesome day fill with love and lots of treats!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:tender:Happy 4th Birthday Pallina!:tender:

You look very cute and sweet in your birthday dresses!

Sammy, I love the pictures!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, the princess turned 4!
Happy Birthday Sweetheart!
Sammy, she has developed so nicely! I don't know how you stand her cuteness. She really is a little doll. I love her shelf with all the stuffed toys too---she looks like one of them. I am so happy she came to fill the hole in your heart. I know you love your babies so very much & take such wonderful care of them.
I hope one day we can meet in California or Europe & I can kiss all of your girls.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday little Princess!! 
You look beautiful!!!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PALLINA!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday little lady. You are a beauty - just like a little doll. Paullina you are just adorable. I especially think you look great in blue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PALLINA:cheer:

I have a feeling you're going to be in for an awful lot of kisses and hugs today. :chili::smootch::hugging:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww ty You started my day with a smile. Happy Birthday sweet little one.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 4th Birthday, precious little girl!

Mommy dressed you so beautifully and you look very adorable in between all those stuffed animals!

Hope you celebrated your special day in style! 

Your awntie from Germany Alexandra
and your doggy friends Ullana & Vanessa 😘


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: to all the well wishers.

To answer Paula's question: Pallina is 5.5.lbs, actually not so small as she might look among all those stuffed animals.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:

Here is a bonus picture of Pallina






.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou: to all the well wishers.
> 
> To answer Paula's question: Pallina is 5.5.lbs, actually not so small as she might look among all those stuffed animals.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


Awww, Sammy ... that is so sweet! Pretty Pallina and her beautiful mommy.:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday pretty Pallina! :wub: :chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou:for all the cute comments for my precious Pallina who turned out to be such a funny,loving, playfull and smart pup. 

She is a multilingual, I can talk to her and she will understand exactly what I am saying. 

God has created a perfection and her name is Pallina:tender:




.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> :ThankYou:for all the c1ute comments for my precious Pallina who turned out to be such a funny,loving, playfull and smart pup.
> 
> She is a multilingual, I can talk to her and she will understand exactly what I am saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Omg she is so fancy!! Little feather in her hair dresses/skirts this girl has got style! She also can perfectly stay still and ppl would just think she is a cute stuffed animal :wub:*


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet, Happy Birthday Pallina!


----------

